# Best oil type



## Armen300399 (May 21, 2017)

Hey guys, I have a 2002 gti vr6 12v and need an oil change, was wondering what oil would be best?


----------



## SnakeEarl (Dec 11, 2013)

This depends on what you are looking for.. cleanliness, longevity, high shear stability for racing, etc... For long lasting protection on this model and INEXPENSIVE, I would use Vaico https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--VR6_12v/Engine/Oil_Service/Oil_By_Brand/Vaico/

otherwise.. https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--VR6_12v/Engine/Oil_Service/Oil_By_Brand/

Liqui-Moly is a great option. So are Motul and Redline and Amsoil.

Those are my favorite brands.


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

SnakeEarl said:


> This depends on what you are looking for.. cleanliness, longevity, high shear stability for racing, etc... For long lasting protection on this model and INEXPENSIVE, I would use Vaico https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--VR6_12v/Engine/Oil_Service/Oil_By_Brand/Vaico/
> 
> otherwise.. https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--VR6_12v/Engine/Oil_Service/Oil_By_Brand/
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Amsoil or Liqui-Moly that's the only 2 I would suggest for a VW turbo motor.


----------

